# Next march 2013



## Laura1790 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi
My partner and I are looking to move out to lindos next feb/march and work the season. 
Has any one got any good recommendations of how we go about finding work and a cheap appartment out there?
Have recently come back from lindos on holiday and would love to be out there for as long as possible. We would like to be organised though and don't want to just turn up and find a job. As if we go out there we will have to give up out current property and jobs and don't want it to end badly
Thankyou


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Laura1790 said:


> Hi
> My partner and I are looking to move out to lindos next feb/march and work the season.
> Has any one got any good recommendations of how we go about finding work and a cheap appartment out there?
> Have recently come back from lindos on holiday and would love to be out there for as long as possible. We would like to be organised though and don't want to just turn up and find a job. As if we go out there we will have to give up out current property and jobs and don't want it to end badly
> Thankyou


Hi Laura

Visiting a place on holiday and living there are totally different. Lindos closes for winter so work will obviously dry up and also consider that the wages will be quite low too. Think twice before making the move over as it my end badly.


----------



## stevie 1964 (Aug 3, 2012)

*No no no*



SWJ said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> Visiting a place on holiday and living there are totally different. Lindos closes for winter so work will obviously dry up and also consider that the wages will be quite low too. Think twice before making the move over as it my end badly.


Dont do it i agree holidays are holidays to live and TRY to work and make ends meet FORGET IT been here in crete 8 years NO NO NO


----------



## Laura1790 (Jul 31, 2012)

stevie 1964 said:


> Dont do it i agree holidays are holidays to live and TRY to work and make ends meet FORGET IT been here in crete 8 years NO NO NO


Why? Do you not enjoy living in Crete?
We are happy to work we understand it's hard work and long days...but it's something different. We are bored of being in England. Doing the same thing everyday in the rain. If we were in lindos we will be in the sun.
We haven't got many commitments in the uk and also want to go travelling and it's the prefect time to go before we get to old and have too many commitments to leave the uk.
We seem to have been given alot of negative answers. But why??

Thanks
Laura


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

We all want to live the 'dream', but you will struggle to find work in the summer and there is nothing for non Greeks in the winter. Only consider this if you have an independent income that will support you.


----------



## Shelley_A (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Laura

Firstly I disagree with the above comments. 

Both myself and partner holidayed in Lindos for a couple of years and decided that it would be nice to live here. 

Back in the UK my partner was made redundant so that was the start of planning our move. 

We sold our house and moved out to Lindos in april 2008. We rented a villa for the first 6 weeks to find our feet. 

Its very hard to find any apartment etc for rent over the internet so we found this was the best thing to do and we had 6 weeks to find somewhere else while we were here. Villa owners will do good deals if you come before the season starts. 

We started our own business. On the job front no one really advertises jobs they have available its really a case of you have to be hear and ask around.

a good site to look 

I would definatley say go for it atleast you wont have anything to regret a few years down the line. 

If you need any other info then just ask. 

Shelley


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Go for it


----------

